# It finally happened!!!



## MorandiWine (Apr 1, 2022)

Who would have thought it took a Complex Paph and an Odontioda?!
Happy April

tyler


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2022)

LOL!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 1, 2022)

Great cross, Tyler !


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 1, 2022)

Complex paph, not alba roth?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 1, 2022)

Wow, complex hybrids are really beyond the pail these days.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2022)

Paphiocidia


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 2, 2022)

I really can’t appreciate this. It looks weird and deformed to me. But, I’m hardly qualified to make a call on it.


----------



## eds (Apr 2, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> I really can’t appreciate this. It looks weird and deformed to me. But, I’m hardly qualified to make a call on it.



Note the date he posted this....


----------



## southernbelle (Apr 3, 2022)

eds said:


> Note the date he posted this....


Yes, someone just pointed that out to me. . I was just thinking yesterday how no one had mentioned April Fools’ Day. Oh well…


----------

